# advice please- 2 failed cycles



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Dear Peter

I am in need of some advice please. 

I have now had 2 failed ICSI cycles a year apart from one another.

My history is I am 32 years old and my partner is 42, he had a vasectomy 11 years ago in a previous relationship, hence why we are going through this treatment.

I was told I have a high FSH level of 9/10 for some-one of my age and near to menopause.

In my 1st cycle I was on 250iu of Puregon, (long protocol both treatments) I only had 5 follicle and 5 eggs and they all fertilised however I was told only 2 embryo's were any good, obviously this treatment failed.

A year on we decided to go again, this time my drugs was upted to 350iu (the maximum my clinic do) even though I was upted by 100iu, I had 8 follicles but again only 5 eggs and only 3 fertilised and only 2 embryo's were any good.
I was so sure it was going to work this time, I was so relaxed and positive thinking right the way through, I can't believe my test had this faint negative on there.

When speaking to the clinic yesterday I did say I know of 4 other ladies that went through this treatment the same as ourselves as their hubby's had vasectomy's and they fell pregnant after their first cycle.

I said to my clinic that maybe I need tests? perhaps there is something wrong me? I have never tried to conceive naturally, so I wouldn't know. My clinic was not interested at all, they do not investigate and just said it was due that I was a poor responder due to high FSH.

Please Peter I would be grateful for any advise you can give.

Do I need tests?

I don't know if there are other treatments I may respond to better. I am not sure where to turn and what to do next?!

There is so many other treatments I have seen, don't know what they are and not sure if I would benefit from them.

I hear about killer cells, could I have this?

Short protocols?

Assisted hatching?

Blasto?

If you could please point me in the right direction of what you think I should do next.

Do I need to go to my GP? and see what tests are available.

I don't want to spend anymore time and money until I know I am sure I have got some information that could help and maybe do some tests as to why I may not be getting pregnant.

Thank you so much for reading my post and I look forward to receiving a reply to my concerns.

Any professional advice would be most grateful.

Kind Regards

Marteen
xxxx


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

I know nothing about treatments I am afraid as I am only having i.c.i ( no drugs ).It is all so confusing,I am same age as you and hubby has vasectomy also.I got one fsh reading of 10 and every other cycle since has been 5 ish.They said 10 was still within the normal range to me  I wish you every success for the future x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

MARTEEN said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> I am in need of some advice please.
> 
> ...


----------

